# 29 gallon lighting t5HO 2x24??



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

I want to do a High tech, pressurized 29 gallon set up and I was recommended to try the Aquatic life T5HO 2x24watt unit by a reputable source. Heres a link
http://www.bigalsonline.com/Dual-Lamp-T5HO-Light-Fixtures.html?green=24373091602&tc=default

It does have individual reflectors, but I am just a little skeptical because it is only like 1.7 wpg. I know the wpg rule breaks down with T5HO's but I just don't know. I was going to do an AH supply 2x55 watt bright kit, but I don't like the looks of the DIY hood, and I think it might be too much light, even with pressurized Co2.

what do you all think? I want to be able to grow almost anything, will a 2x24 T5HO be too little light?

Thanks!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I have this light fixture over my 29gal...

Honestly, as far as light output goes, it's great...

The only problem is light DISTRIBUTION.

My disappointment with this fixture is that due to its narrow width, it only lights half my tank to high levels. So I always have dark spots in the front/back, and because the bulbs aren't as long as the fixture, the sides of the tank as well.

For purposes of display and not having all your background and frontmost foreground plants bending over to reach the stronger light, I would maybe think about getting 2 of these fixtures (they can be joined together) and suspending them higher above the tank. That is, if you insist on this fixture. I don't know of any other options for you. It's a good fixture though otherwise, IMO.

Personally I have this fixture on the front of my tank, and a CF fixture on the back of my tank. This gives me good lighting throughout the whole tank. In the future I hope to get another of these fixtures and suspend them like I mentioned. The other bonus there is if I ever decide to go salt, I have the lighting for the tank, I just need to lower it.


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

you don't think that 96 w would be too much?


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

96 watt bulbs are 36" long. May look kind of ghetto..

I would go with the 2x24 watt T5 fixture. Just go with an open top on your aquarium and position it in the middle of your tank. With Co2 and ferts youll have no problems growing anything


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

Hes talking about 2 separate 2x24 watt fixtures, which would be 96 watts total. But I'm afraid that may be too much. should I get one high quality 2x24 watt T5 with individual reflectors for the bulbs.

or get 2 separate fixtures (2x Current USA Nova) 2x24 watt T5 fixtures with a single reflector for both bulbs for a total of 96watts. these would be less efficient bc of the single reflector, but more total watts, (see what I did there? haha). I want to grow everything (Glosso, HC, Microswords ect.)


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

4 bulbs might be a little tricky, but that's why you raise them higher. I would be interested to see if the fixture would work with one of the bulbs removed, that way you wouldn't have to suspend them as high.

Watts don't mean anything except the length of the bulb. Otherwise they are completely irrelevant to light output. 

Your call though... The 2 bulbs definitely put out good light. I just couldn't deal with how it looked, personally.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Just get one 4 bulb fixture. Most of them Should have two switches. That way you could run two bulbs all day long and give a mid day burst with the other two for a few hours.

And watts are completely relevant to any light EVER!! Watts are the amount of output power. The more power(watts) the brighter the light will be. 

Not all 24" T5's are 24 watts. Just the high output(HO)


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Coralife's 30" T5NO 2x18w freshwater fixtures are still available for around $40 and up. These fixtures have bulbs that are approx 28" long. These freshwater fixtures contain one 6700K and one Colormax (350 to 750 nanometers) bulb. You can add another fixture if you need addition lighting as these fixtures are somewhat narrow.
http://www.bensbazaar.com/cl-30-f-w-dbl-aqua-t-5-strip.php
http://www.google.com/search?q=Coralife+CL+30+F/W+Dbl+Aqua+T-5+Strip&tbs=shop:1&aq=f


----------

